# Process before Publicity



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

A lot of good work has gone into developing and producing a flyer and now considering other ways of publicing the new TTOC. However, before going any futher, I think that the process for joining the club needs attention.

Look at it from the point of view of someone who receives a flyer and is interested enough to look at the web site. What do they find? There is a thread headed 'How to join the (new) TTOC' but it starts with a message about the old club folding - not an encouraging start. If the newcomerhas not been put off by that, they may send the requested email, fill in some details, send the reply and then rather confusingly receive the same message again. Then, in my experience, many weeks go by and nothing happens.

For someone who comes directly to the web site without having seen a flyer, they have all the above problems but on top of that there is no encouragement to join because the list of benefits from the flyer is not obvious on the site.

The other likely route for a newcomer at present is to send a message to the address quoted in Audi Driver (a different address from that on the sire - not encouraging). I have not tried this but I suspect it suffers the weaknesses described above.

Please take this as constructive criticism. I appreciate the work done so far but I just want to point out that there is probably only a one-off opportunity to get a person to join and I do not think that the current joining process is sufficiently slick to back up the publicity and to generate membership.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for your thoughts Colin 

BUT the "old way of joining" wasn't a way of joining, it was a way of gauging interest....

The flyers direct people first of foremost to http://www.ttoc.co.uk this is a temporary page that will allow the user to enter their name, address and email on-line. The use of [email protected] has ceased. It was used as astop gap until we had a temp page sorted out. Jae (Forum owner) is also rediredting the forum joining form to the above one, so we have a common method of collecting data. Everytime a user enters data on-line, I send them a personal email explaining that they will shortly receive another email explaining how to join the club and on-line subscribe, etc.

I agree the old method of collecting data was not perfect but it served it's purpose and enabled us to gauge that the formation of a new club and sustainable and good idea.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Ah, I see; things are much better than I realised, but still room for improvement I think.

For people who come to the site directly, not via a flyer, the current thread 'How to join the (new) TTOC' needs to be suppressed and replaced by one which does a better job of selling the club, or directs people straight to the new page that you describe for registering their interest.

Anyway, I have tried the new form and I look forward to further information about joining.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You're right Colin. I will change the thread in this room, to be more informative based on the changes we've made to collecting names.

Anyone who has registered their interest by any other means DOES NOT have to use this form to re-
register.

EVERYONE who has registered their interest in joining, will still have to enter their details on the new site when it's live and then pay via various methods (bank transfer, cheque, PayPal, etc).


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

So what's this email about joining then - I never got one.

Seriously, if we are going to start flyering hard, people have to be able to join when they first come to the site. The passionate few on the forum are in the minority of TT Owners - and the 80/20 rule says that 20% of the club will be active with 80% paying their subs for the mag etc.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The flyers direct people to the http://www.ttoc.co.uk first and foremost! If people register their interest via the on-line form, I will send them an email, gibing them a little info on status, etc. Although temporary, it is a relatively new method and supersedes all other methods of registering interest to join the club. I just wish Jae would hurry and modify the ******** link to point the ttoc.co.uk site...

Any other method of registering interest, will not have received an email........

Again, if anyone has registered, please DO NOT register again!


----------

